# Security cameras: I caught the bad guy!



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2010)

One of my employees came into the office this morning and announced that the battery from his truck had been stolen, a $20 roll of trash bags taken, and a bad battery inserted back into the truck. We played last night's video off of our camera system, and it showed the whole transaction. When the thief departed the area on foot, he came close enough to our cameras that we could recognize an ex-employee from his gait, clothing, and height. The vehicle that showed up to pick up the stolen battery also probably belonged to another ex-employee.

We called the police. They watched the video, and did their best to get fingerprints. While that was going on, I called the 1st suspected ex-employee, and asked him why he took my battery! After initially denying it, he told me he could get my battery back, that it was in the possession of the other suspected ex-employee. 

When I informed the officer of the telephone conversation, he knocked on the door of the actual thief (right behind the parked truck), arrested him, got more details from the thief, and proceeded to pursue the second villain in this story. Unfortunately, the actual thief was kind of a simpleton seeking booze for his alcohol habit, whereas the other perpetrator was a rather hardened case that knew how to avoid getting in trouble.

Either way, we recovered our stolen battery and even got the roll of trash bags back. I probably spent more money on lost time on this arrest than the value of the battery, but I have two ex-employees that know I don't play when it comes to stealing.

Sadly, the rotten egg got away, as the police felt they could not prosecute successfully the second guy, despite video of his vehicle on our property picking up stolen goods later recovered from his vehicle. 

I did big favors for both of these guys, and they both still have property that I am taking care of that they hope to recover. That hope may be dwindling.

Without the cameras, I would still be clueless. Get a good system, and make sure you keep it running!


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2010)

By the way, here is the story on ex-employee #1: http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2006284&postcount=39 It took about 6 weeks for my prediction to come true: "It will be very sad when he runs out of money, because then he will probably be a ward of the State."

Really, it is a sad story. In handcuffs this morning, he admitted that what he did was stupid, and that he didn't do it for money. Just for some more booze. Not entirely a bad person, he is totally controlled by his alcoholism. Otherwise, he is just a gentle giant. [That really helps ID someone on fuzzy security cams!]

[He was suspect #1 because he had called me on the phone about 1 hour before the theft, asking for a "loan". I told him I wouldn't give him anything, that he needed to learn how to take care of himself, that I wasn't even going to look in my pocket. I guess he took my advice, and started to do things for himself...]

I am still making plans for ex-employee #2, who appears to be free on the streets.


----------



## tree md (Mar 22, 2010)

Good for you! I'm glad they got caught and you were able to recover your battery. I can't stand a thief. 

Believe me, I have had 2 044's stolen, a couple of climbing saws, a bull line and even my climbing boots onetime. I can't stomach someone who would steal instead of work. Regardless of their affliction!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 22, 2010)

You are way to kind.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 22, 2010)

Firing Squad comes to my mind!


----------



## ATH (Mar 22, 2010)

Post the vid on YouTube with their names in the video title - get it linked to as many places as possible. YouTube has pretty good SEO, so when people Google their name it is likely to be near the top of the list.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2010)

*This just gets better and better!*

Guess who just left my office? [at 8:45 pm!]

Ex-employee #1!  

He was drunk, having been bailed out earlier today by his new employer. He wanted me to loan him $2.00. *I said no.*
He wanted me to loan him $1.00 *I said no.*
He wanted to sell me a brand new pair of fluorescent orange leather railroad gloves for $2.00 *I said no.* (they were worth at least $10.00)

He began to complain about how he had nothing to live for, and how unhappy he was. I told him that he should quit drinking, take charge of his life and he would be much happier.
He continued complaining that he had nothing to live for. I programmed the phone number to the suicide hot-line into his cellular phone. (that I am still paying the air time for, BTW)

He asked me if I wanted to buy his cellular phone, as he would not be needing it much longer. I said no.

Eventually he left. In case you are wondering, if he offs himself during the night, NO, I won't be feeling any remorse.

If any of you guys EVER think that alcohol or drugs are the answer to your problems, just read this whole saga and think about it again.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2010)

Seo?


----------



## tree md (Mar 23, 2010)

This makes me laugh. I work hard for a living. Don't ask anybody for anything. I am a 10 year cancer survivor (so far). I have got to go in and be put under for a biopsy tomorrow then take down a huge tree over power lines on Thursday... It has never crossed my mind to steal anything from anybody... Somebody break out the violins for this guy...


----------



## Jumper (Mar 23, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Guess who just left my office? [at 8:45 pm!]
> 
> Ex-employee #1!
> 
> ...



Sad case. Alcohol is a destructive drug when ingested by people with the wrong team of genes. Some people were born addicts, ready to be hooked on something be it booze, drugs, sex or gambling.I have overindulged on a few occasions in the past and right now have been dry since the beginning of Feb because I have other medical issues that alcohol does not contribute to recovering from. Have not missed it at all, ditto when I went to Afghanistan last year. Place dry, no problemo, in fact I welcomed it. I do plan on enjoing a few brew while on vacation next week however! Then back on the wagon. I enjoy a drink or three, but not ten. And I need to lower my BP without pills, hence no booze.

Once he was sober(if he ever gets that way), think I would have offered him the location of the nearest AA Meeting or if necessary, the closet detox centre. Call me soft, I hate to see people suffer, and this guy is suffering. I do applaud your approach.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 23, 2010)

tree md said:


> This makes me laugh. I work hard for a living. Don't ask anybody for anything. I am a 10 year cancer survivor (so far). I have got to go in and be put under for a biopsy tomorrow then take down a huge tree over power lines on Thursday... It has never crossed my mind to steal anything from anybody... Somebody break out the violins for this guy...



Congrats on being cancer free for ten years-after five they consider you cured, or at least if it resurfaces it had nothing to do with the first time. I am coming up on two years, although my cancer was minor enough to be almost considered trivial. Use sun screen and a broad rim hat folks! I sure do now!


----------



## ATH (Mar 23, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Seo?


Search Engine Optimization

People pay $$$$$$ to make sure their website is found easily by search engines (yahoo, google, bing, etc...). Since Google owns YouTube, they know how to optimize their website to be easy to find... If their name is in the title of a video, it will probably pop on the first page of a google search.

Regarding ex-employee #1: I have a good friend to helps a lot of people through AA (He is 20+ years sober). When somebody comes to their first AA meeting, he tells them: "This is your chance, you quit now or the alcohol WILL kill you. Your choice." He needs to understand that. I think you have dealt with him wisely thus far.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is the scenario:

Ex-emp #1 wants booze; calls Ex-emp #2 to see what he can get.
Ex-emp #2, a true scoundrel, suggests swapping his battery for the good one they know is in my truck, parked outside the fence. I have noticed my batteries being swapped out in the past, but I was not able to track the source of the problem. NOW I KNOW who was doing it.

Ex-emp #1, not being a complete scoundrel, knows that detection will be instant if the battery is gone, and is willing to accept giving me a less desirable battery in exchange. Somehow in his addled mind, it's not quite stealing a battery when you put one back.

Ex-emp #2 shows up at the right time, batteries are swapped, and all is well...so they think.

Drunk Ex-emp #1, seeking his payoff, wanders down to the street, standing around for a moment or two. Getting impatient, he sets off on foot towards the house where Ex-emp #2 is staying, walking close enough to my camera for me to ID him. If they had stayed in the distant shadows, I would never have known who it was.

Why did he do it? Not for revenge. He knows I have been taking good care of him. He was pissed at me for not giving him any money to get more drunk on one hour before. When Ex-emp #2 suggested doing a dirty deed, he was in a compliant frame of mind.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 26, 2010)

The word gets out.

I can't share what company, but a local supplier was losing thousands of dollars per week, each time he left state for a vacation: couple of times per year.

Installed the security system, and next day, on employee quit immediately.

And at both locations, the vanishing loss of income went by the wayside.

He has the signal so he can view from either location or home on the computer.

You will probably grow to love your system more as each year passes.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 12, 2010)

I love trail camaras. Esp the ones that have no flash, a clear view and video . Lets just say I have a few of them around. You would not belive what I have pics and video of. They are cheaper than a full security out fit and the have all kinds of use. I use one to watch equipment on job sites. I had to give the property owner's neighbors a clue when the camara cought the young couple fooling around in the woods. What was funny was the bra left on the axel of the tractor. It tipped me off to look at the tape. 

Ray


----------



## DC3 (May 18, 2010)

For those of you with video surveillance systems, make sure you also install a few covert cameras, than no one can see or knows about. The cameras that everyone can see are a great deterrent, but the hidden cameras have been known pay for themselves too.


----------



## A. Stanton (May 18, 2010)

Pd,
Your trying to help those turkeys and taking it in the neck comes under: no good deed goes unpunished.


----------

